# Frage zum Farbecholot



## Denni_Lo (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe ein gutes Angebot vorliegen für ein Garmin 300C Farbecholot. Der Kollege hat sein Boot verkauft und ich würde das Echo für einen sehr guten Preis bekommen.

Kan mir einer Sagen welche Vorteile ich dadurch hätte. Ich habe aktuell ein Eagle Cuda 242 vom Kumpel im Einsatz, das erfüllt seine Zwecke. Mir geht es um die Unterschiede die ein Farbecholot gegenüber einem S+W Echolot hat.

THX im voraus für Eure Antworten.


----------



## SCV (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Garmin 300C. Es ist deutlich höherwertiger als das Cuda: besserer Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung und bessere Erkennung von Details und mehr Leistung. 
Das ideale Echolot für den Süßwassereinsatz oder für die Ostsee.


----------



## Case (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*



SCV schrieb:


> bessere Erkennung von Details und mehr Leistung.



Und was genau sind diese Details.? 
Mit meinem X51 erkenne ich auch Bodenerhebungen, Krautbänke oder große Steine unter Wasser und manchmal sogar Fischschwärme oder Einzelfische.

Heben sich beim Farbecholot die Fische farblich irgendwie ab.? Sind harte oder weiche Dinge am Grund besser zu unterscheiden.? Erkenne ich besser ob der Grund unter mir nun steinig oder schlammig ist.? Bekomme ich detailiertere Bilder von den Krautfeldern im Wasser.? Erkenne ich Fische die direkt am Grund stehen.?

Das wären für mich Gründe ein Farbecholot anzuschaffen.

Oder gibt's sonst Vorteile die mir so nicht einfallen.?

Case


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*



Case schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Heben sich beim Farbecholot die Fische farblich irgendwie ab.? Sind harte oder weiche Dinge am Grund besser zu unterscheiden.? Erkenne ich besser ob der Grund unter mir nun steinig oder schlammig ist.? Bekomme ich detailiertere Bilder von den Krautfeldern im Wasser.? Erkenne ich Fische die direkt am Grund stehen.?
> ...



Das sind die Sachen die ich gerne wissen würde also Leute haut mal in die Tasten.


----------



## SCV (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Hallo,

hier der Vergleich zwischen dem Cuda 242 und dem Garmin 300C

Auflösung Bildschirm: 
Cuda: 240 x 160 Pixel SW
Garmin: 240 x *320 *Pixel Farbe

Mit der höheren Garmin-Auflösung lassen sich die Details im Wasser, z.B. die Bodenbeschaffenheit wesentlich besser erkennen. Der sichtbarste Vorteil: der QVGA Farbbildschirm ist auch bei Sonnenlicht gut ablesbar. 

Sendeleistung Spitze: 
Cuda: 800 Watt, erreichbare Tiefe: 150 Meter
Garmin: 1200 Watt im Dual-Beam Modus, erreichbare Tiefe: 247 Meter

Die stärkere Leistung des Garmins sorgt auch für eine saubere Trennung der Fischechos von Bodenbewuchs und Bodenbeschaffenheit.


----------



## Fishzilla (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Ausschlaggebend ist die Sendeleistung, dann erst der Bildschirm.
Umso höhere Sendeleistung umso mehr Details werden angezeigt.


----------



## Jirko (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*



> Und was genau sind diese Details.?


je höher die sendeleistung in verbindung mit ner 16er grauabstufung oder farbecho, desto höher ist die trennschärfe case... mehr details bedeutet bei echoloten ergo eine optische bessere trennung von weichen / harten gegenständen = weichen und hartes echos #h


----------



## Case (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Danke für Eure Antworten.:m

Als ich mir vor ca 6 jahren das X51 gekauft habe, wühlte ich mich schon durch allerhand Lektüre und Suchfunktionen. Für meine Binnenseen mit max. 10 Meter Wassertiefe erschien es mir ausreichend. Und ich glaube das jetzt eigentlich wieder. 

Hab' mich letztes Jahr mir Echoloten beschäftigt weil ich der Meinung war, mit so einem Farbecholot könne man deutlich mehr erkennen. Aber so viel mehr ist's wohl doch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht genug, um mir für die 20 -30 Stunden Einsatzzeit im Jahr ein Neues zu kaufen.

Nochmals Danke an Alle.

Case


----------



## Hulk16 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Wurden ja schon alles genannt an Gründen, nur noch nicht das Ganze mal zu betrachten, ich hätte mir für mein altes s/w Echolot niemals ein altes gebrauchtes Gerätgekauft, auch wenn es ein Farbdisplay hat.
Die Technik schreitet ja voran, neue Geräte sind da immer besser und haben Vorteile.......


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Das Gerät was ich bekommen würde ist ca 1/2 Jahr alt und hat noch Garantie der Preis ist weniger als 50% vom NP 

Das genannte 242 gehörrt zudem nicht mir sondern einem Kumpel


----------



## Case (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Wurden ja schon alles genannt an Gründen....
> 
> Die Technik schreitet ja voran, neue Geräte sind da immer besser und haben Vorteile.......



Der einzige Grund, der für ein Farbdisplay spricht war bisher die bessere Sichtbarkeit bei Sonneneintrahlung.

Die höhere Sendeleistung ist unabhängig von Farb- oder Graustufenanzeige.

Natürlich wird sich das Farb-Echolot durchsetzen, genauso wie das beim Fernseher mal war oder bei Handys.  Kaum jemand wird sich Heute noch ein Graustufen-Echolot kaufen, wenn er ein Neues braucht.

Für mich stellt sich aber die Frage...Brauche ich ein Neues/Anderes.?

Ich sehe die Vorteile nicht. 
Neue Geräte haben sicher viel mehr Funktionen, aber seien wir mal ehrlich....Ich stell mein Echolot am Anfang des Angeltages noch auf die Wassertrübung ein, und dann war's das.

Case


----------



## perikles (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

servus
ich besitze ein  eagle fish and easy 320c, mit einem farbecholot kann man wesentlich besser, kraut, steine, fische, von einander unterscheiden, bei einem guten farbecholot erkennt man wesentlich besser, wenn fische in krautbänke stehen bzw. wenn sie sich in der sprungschicht befinden, und das sind wirklich enorme verbesserungen, nur, man muss sein echolot richtig einstellen können und lesen können
gruss


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Nachdem ich jetzt soviel über den weichen und harten Boden geschrieben wurde.


Bei Monochromen Bildschirmen ist die unterscheidung der Grundbeschaffenheit schon recht schwierig.

Bei Farbe schon einfacher. Bei Eagle und Lowrance tue ich mich noch heute manchmal schwer.


Bei meinem neuen Humminbird ist die Sache deutlich leichter da der Boden an sich deutlich dicker angezeigt wird und die Farbübergänge einfacher zu sehen sind.

Das wäre für mich schon der zweite Grund für ein Farbecho.


Habe auf meinem Boot ein sehr gutes Eagle und ein sehr gutes Humminbird im einsatz und kann direkt vergleichen. 

Eagle oder Lowrance würde ich so schnell nicht wieder ein Humminbird vorziehen. Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage wie gut die neuen HDS Geräte von Lowrance sind.


----------



## Case (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frage zum Farbecholot*

Danke.

Das sind jetzt mal zwei Aussagen die für ein Farbecholot sprechen.

Case


----------

